# Damnit.



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I forgot that on MLK Day the games are mostly in the afternoon. I just realized the Wolves are on (in Golden State), and the game is about 2/3 over. (76-75 Wolves up, btw, with 3:00 left in the 3rd.)


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah, I saw it last night that it would be on in the afternoon...I woke up an hour late though. (Working the damn night shift lol)


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Up 5 with 8 to go...there's a little hope, anyway.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

5:43 to go. still up 5. we are shooting very well...Most of our points of come from the starters, gomes a huge game for us.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Biedrins fouling out is nice for us, too. The only legit size they have that we can't directly compete with. (Harrington is more an AJ-sized guy.)

Still up five...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

S. Jackson, jesus...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Still in it, up 2 with 2 to play. Come on! Finish strong..


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Gomes with a career high of 34, and about to take the go-ahead FT with 54 seconds left.

And...hits. Wolves up 1.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Ugh... 6.9 seconds left, up by 1. Warriors ball..


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Big rebound off the Davis miss! Slowing it up...Jaric miss, tapped out of bounds.

Warriors get the ball with just under 7 seconds to go, 1-point Wolves lead!

This is not a good place for us to be in, considering how many games we've blown late and how fearless this whole Warriors team is.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

WOLVES WIN!

I really thought either Davis or someone else on a tip-in would make that. Two shos, no makes. Wow. 

Gotta say, though, Brewer didn't play a second the whole time I was watching. I do not approve.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Baron missed a layup at the end, it was contested but phew.... WE WIN


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Wolves Win 

HUGE game from gomes, nice contributions from Al and Mccants too


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn I wish we were you guys.. You expect losses and get happy over wins, we don't know what to expect so we waste our time watching and always end up with a loss :no:

Least we can possibly catch you in the lottery now :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol im sure its not much fun either way the majority of the time


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Damn I wish we were you guys.. You expect losses and get happy over wins, we don't know what to expect so we waste our time watching and always end up with a loss :no:
> 
> Least we can possibly catch you in the lottery now :biggrin:


I'm rooting for you to make the 8 seed so we can have that first-rounder.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh yea forgot about that aswell.. More reasons to hate Minnesota :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks like we are gonna have to wait at least a season for that pick though lol


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol yea this is so boring :biggrin:

First time I've waited for a season to end so soon like this, the lottery's still 4-5 months away :laugh:


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to the Wolves' world... More often than not over the past 18 years, that has been us. And is again. Oh the thrill of sitting through loss after loss for the Poohs, the Glasses, the Laettners, the Lucs, the Felts...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

luther said:


> Welcome to the Wolves' world... More often than not over the past 18 years, that has been us. And is again. Oh the thrill of sitting through loss after loss for the Poohs, the Glasses, the Laettners, the Lucs, the Felts...


I know lol, respect to Wolves fans who have stayed with the team season after same season..

First time I've ever been following a team this low right now so its like.. I just think of the lottery..

:sigh:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It's extremely difficult to be a Wolves fan like socco said many times in the past. We gotta hope one day will turn us around, we just don't know when.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

This draft certainly is the wolves best chance to start a turn around... its just depressing its not an Oden/Lebron type draft pick we could be looking at.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

JuX said:


> We gotta hope one day will turn us around, we just don't know when.


Wow that must suck :laugh:

Good luck to you guys though, its not really a matter of turning it around anymore, you're in the right direction you just gota move forward. That might take a while but you've got the dominant big-man, some young talent, and then (eventual) expirings in Ratliff/Toine/Jaric, so you can only improve year-by-year.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wow that must suck :laugh:
> 
> Good luck to you guys though, its not really a matter of turning it around anymore, you're in the right direction you just gota move forward. That might take a while but you've got the dominant big-man, some young talent, and then *(eventual) expirings in Ratliff/Toine/Jaric, so you can only improve year-by-year.*


Not next year. Maybe 2 years from now at least... Patience is my friend.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

JuX said:


> Not next year. Maybe 2 years from now at least... Patience is my friend.


Does Ratliff expire after this season or the next?

Well anyway next season Foye's back (he won't play many competitive games this season probably), Smith/Jefferson/Telfair/Brewer can only improve, and you get likely Beasley/Rose or whoever your choice is. So yea you won't suddenly be a good/great team but you do improve, you'll improve every year even if just the development of all those young guys and the new guys you draft, but I think this and probably next year is the transition seasons after you chose to rebuild, where all the young guys will start to break out and you find your identity.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Theo expires this season... Walker next, and Jaric the season after


----------

